# Boiler room needs a fire rated door?



## Bill Seegmuller (Mar 5, 2020)

I am trying to locate the code regarding fire rated doors for a boiler room.  The boiler room is in the basement and the basement is being finished.  I am getting different answers from different people.  This is in a single family residence in upstate NY.

I would love to know where to find this info in the code.  Can anyone help?


----------



## cda (Mar 5, 2020)

If under IRC

I think the only kind of rated door required is between garage and house.


I have never done an oil boiler, so may have some different rules.

But if IRC, look there, if not there, than not rated


----------



## fatboy (Mar 5, 2020)

2015 IBC

Depends on the size of the boiler. 1-hour separation would be a 45 minute door.


----------



## cda (Mar 5, 2020)

fatboy said:


> 2015 IBC
> 
> Depends on the size of the boiler. 1-hour separation would be a 45 minute door.
> 
> View attachment 6512




Apply to a house?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 5, 2020)

No, I missed it was a SFD...oops.


----------



## Bill Seegmuller (Mar 5, 2020)

fatboy said:


> 2015 IBC
> 
> Depends on the size of the boiler. 1-hour separation would be a 45 minute door.
> 
> View attachment 6512



509.1 General Incidental uses located within single occupancy
or mixed occupancy buildings shall comply with the
provisions of this section. Incidental uses are ancillary functions
associated with a given occupancy that generally pose a
greater level of risk to that occupancy and are limited to those
uses listed in Table 509.
*Exception: Incidental uses within and serving a dwelling
unit are not required to comply with this section.
*
So I'm back at square one.


----------



## cda (Mar 5, 2020)

Bill Seegmuller said:


> 509.1 General Incidental uses located within single occupancy
> or mixed occupancy buildings shall comply with the
> provisions of this section. Incidental uses are ancillary functions
> associated with a given occupancy that generally pose a
> ...




Appears no rating required?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 5, 2020)

I agree, no rating.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 5, 2020)

Nah! Check with your insurance company.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 5, 2020)

It is not code, possibly could get discount, can't see how they could require it.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 6, 2020)

They can require anything they want fat, it is about how and what kind of risk they want to insure and the conditions they require.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 6, 2020)

I don't see anything in the IRC, I think it will revert back to what the manufacture requires which I can't believe it would cover the rooms wall and door requirements.. but codes are minimums.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 6, 2020)

Let see, boilers vs water heaters, they can both blow up and both can be used in either commercial or residential applications.
Both use gas or other flamables as heat sources, does NFPA have any thing to say or apply?


----------

